# mettete sopra



## divina

Disculpen por tantos temas sobre el mismo texto.
¿Se diría "ponganle/echenle encima" para "mettete sopra"?
Grazie.


----------



## Tomby

In Spagna:
poned/echad _(vosotros)_ encima (Imperativo 2ª p. pl.)


----------



## lautaro

Dal punto di vista morfosintattico vanno bene tutt e due, ma in una frase come _Mettete sopra la testa il cappello _io direi: _Poneos el gorro encima de la cabeza _oppure _pónganse el gorro encima de la cabeza_. 
Dal punto di vista semantico _Echar_ mi pare più adatto per tradurre buttare/buttarsi o versare piuttosto che mettere. 
Como siempre, falta contexto.

LAU


----------



## chlapec

En este caso, hablando de pizzas, yo propondría: "Echadle *por* encima..."


----------



## lautaro

chlapec said:


> En este caso, hablando de pizzas, yo propondría: "Echadle *por* encima..."


 

Infatti...buttarci sopra, versarci sopra, tutti significati che portano a "metter/ci".


----------



## 0scar

Menos español: "Tomen una pizza, pónganle/coloquenle/échenle encima/arriba..."


----------



## Duncan#21

Tombatossals said:


> In Spagna:
> poned/echad _(vosotros)_ encima (Imperativo 2ª p. pl.)


Es correcto tambien pongan/echen encima, 3a p. pl. En italiano no existe el correspondiente de _ustedes_, se usa "voi". Aquì no se sabe si se usa "voi" por vosotros o por ustedes.


----------



## Tomby

Duncan#21 said:


> Es correcto tambien pongan/echen encima, 3a p. pl. En italiano no existe el correspondiente de _ustedes_, se usa "voi". Aquì no se sabe si se usa "voi" por vosotros o por ustedes.


Questo _thread_ parla de la forma di cortesia: _tú/Vd._ e _vosotros/Vds_. in italiano.


----------



## Duncan#21

Ese es otro thread, nada que hacer con la pregunta de divina. _Mettete sopra _se puede traducir sea _pongan encima _sea _poned encima. _Depende de la relaciòn que tienes con las personas a quien estàs hablando.


----------



## Tomby

Duncan#21 said:


> Es correcto tambien pongan/echen encima, 3a p. pl. En italiano no existe el correspondiente de _ustedes_, se usa "voi". Aquì no se sabe si se usa "voi" por vosotros o por ustedes.


Lo digo por esta respuesta. O mejor dicho, en lo que ha derivado el tema inicial.
¡Saludos!


----------



## gatogab

Duncan#21 said:


> _Mettete sopra _se puede traducir sea _pongan encima _sea _poned encima. _*Depende de la relaciòn que tienes con las personas a quien estàs hablando*.


In latinoamerica difficilmente qualcuno direbbe *"poned encima"*
Direbbe:
Pon encima(tú) = metti sopra;
pongan encima(ustedes) = mettete sopra;
ponga encima(usted) = metta sopra.

(Non sono stato in grado di mantenere la mia promessa. Mi dispiace)


----------



## Neuromante

A ver: Todos (O casi) sabemos _donde_ surgió la duda de Divina. El problema es que aquí están sufriendo influencias del otro hilo y está derivando a un sin sentido.

La pregunta es si se puede traducir "mettete sopra" como "ponganle/echenle encima": Sin contexto.

Y hay varias respuestas, visto que en realidad son varias preguntas mezcladas:
1º No: En el contexto original de las pizzas americanas sí, pero de forma general "echar" no es traducción para "mettere" 
Así que 
"Poner": Sí es válido.
"Echar": No es válido.


2º En italiano no hay diferencia entre la forma normal y la de cortesía en plural así que en principio y sin tener el contexto: Mettete se puede traducir como "poned" o como "pongan" Eso sí, hay que saber para que sitio es la traducción, porque hay zonas donde la forma normal del plural es "ustedes" y no "vosotros" y en ellos lo más correcto sería "pongan", sobre todo si se trata de una conversación formal, no habrá problema en una coloquial, que todos nos entendemos.



Al faltar el contexto se podría hablar de que se traduce como "échenle por encima" "tapen" etc...


----------



## Tomby

Neuromante: no te preocupes, en cierto modo yo tengo parte de culpa porque quería comentarle a nuestro nuevo compañero Duncan que ese tema ya había sido tratado en otro hilo; lo que ha ocurrido es que yo no he sabido expresarme correctamente en italiano [ver respuesta #8].
TT


----------



## Neuromante

No te disculpes hombre.


----------



## honeyheart

Duncan#21 said:


> Ese es otro thread, nada que hacer con la pregunta de  divina.


Se dice "no tener nada que *ver* con", es una frase hecha.



gatogab said:


> Pon encima(tú) = metti sopra;
> pongan encima(ustedes) = mettete sopra;
> ponga encima(usted) = metta sopra.


Te faltó uno, che:

Poné encima (vos) = metti sopra. 



P.D.: Dov'eri finito, gg? Bentornato.


----------



## gatogab

> Te faltó uno, che:
> Poné encima (vos) = metti sopra.


¡Es verdad!
Y pensar que tengo una nuera y un cuñado, ambos _'che'._




> P.D.: Dov'eri finito, gg? Bentornato.


_Había hecho una 'manda'_
Abrazotes.

NB: '_Che'_  è il nomignolo, dato in latinoamerica, agli argentini. Il più celebre, _Che Guevara_, noto medico argentino, morto misteriosamente nella giungla boliviana.


----------



## Neuromante

Aclaren que ese "poné" es solo válido para argentinos, que esto es un foro bilingüe y muchos italianos se pueden encontrar usando expresiones que no son genéricas. Al margen de que no lo van a encontrar en ninguna gramática o diccionario y se van a confundir.


----------



## Duncan#21

Tranquilo, yo soy italiano y sé bien che poné no existe.


----------



## Neuromante

Lo digo también por los demás ,que estas discusiones no tienen fecha de caducidad


----------



## gatogab

Duncan#21 said:


> Tranquilo, yo soy italiano y sé bien che poné no existe.


 
Porque sos italiano es que no sabés que _'poné' _existe._**_

*



Sentáte y le preguntás a un argentino, uruguayo, paraguayo y otros, si podés poner 'poné'. Y muy capaz que si consultás el DRAE te lo encontrés bien definido. 

Click to expand...

 
Buona pasquetta con un buen churrasco y asado.*


----------



## Duncan#21

gatogab said:


> Porque sos italiano es que no sabés que _'poné' _existe._**_
> 
> *
> 
> Buona pasquetta con un buen churrasco y asado.*


Encuéntrame un libro de gramàtica en cuyo hay "poné".


----------



## Tomby

duncan#21 said:


> Encuéntrame un libro de gramática en cuyo hay el cual pone "poné".


----------



## vivanacho

> Duncan#21
> Encuéntrame un libro de gramática en el que aparezca "poné".


 

No es difícil: ve al diccionario de la RAE y busca el verbo "poner"


----------



## Neuromante

"Poné" es un localismo, lo cual implica que es correcto en Argentina (Aunque no seas argentino) o para los argentinos (Aunque estén fuera de Argentina). 
Pasa igual con todos los localismos, por eso son localismos, no porque no se usen en todo el "territorio"

Folelé (Libélula) es un localismo canario, guagua (Guagua) no es un localismo, por poner ejemplos de aquí y que nadie se pueda tomar a mal mi comentario.


----------



## Duncan#21

Tombatossals said:


>


E inùtil que me corriges el acento... sé muy bien que es á, pero en teclado italiano solo la E tiene ese acento. àèéìòù.


----------



## Duncan#21

Neuromante said:


> "Poné" es un localismo, lo cual implica que es correcto en Argentina (Aunque no seas argentino) o para los argentinos (Aunque estén fuera de Argentina).
> Pasa igual con todos los localismos, por eso son localismos, no porque no se usen en todo el "territorio"
> 
> Folelé (Libélula) es un localismo canario, guagua (Guagua) no es un localismo, por poner ejemplos de aquí y que nadie se pueda tomar a mal mi comentario.


También en italiano hay localismos, pero no se encuentran en el diccionario de italiano. Este foro es italiano-español (castellano), no italiano-argentino (y sus dialectos).


----------



## Neuromante

Es que con el español no pasa lo mismo: Los localismos están recogidos y recogidos como tales en el diccionario. De hecho ha salido se ha publicado un diccionario de dudas que trata el tema.

De todos modos, me da la impresión de que no me has entendido: Lo que yo digo es que en este tipo de casos deberían indicar que no están usando una forma del español común, sino un localismo, precisamente para indicar a los italianos que no es 100% recomendable que ellos la usen, Está en un post anterior al que citas éste es solo un añadido a aquel


De todos modos: El argentino no tiene dialectos, porque no existe el idioma argentino: Existen variantes argentinas del español/castellano o como quieras llamar al idioma común.


----------



## gatogab

Duncan#21 said:


> (*E inùtil = calco italicus) *No es necesario que me corrijas el acento... sé muy bien que es á, pero en el teclado italiano sólo la E tiene ese acento. àèéìòù.


 
á = alt+160
Creo que *esto* te podría servir.




Duncan#21 said:


> También en italiano hay localismos, pero no se encuentran en el diccionario de italiano. Este foro es italiano-español (castellano), no *italiano-argentino (y sus dialectos).


Los _localismos italianos_ se llaman _formas dialectales._
_*_ ¿Te refieres a dialectos argentinos?


----------



## Angel.Aura

*Nota di moderazione:*


> *Ciao amici,
> 
> Vi prego di postare se avete dei contributi utili ad arricchire la discussione in riferimento alla domanda iniziale.
> Evitate la brutta abitudine di sviare dall'argomento principale.
> Grazie per la collaborazione.
> 
> Laura
> Moderatrice*


----------

